# I have come across an old Balfour Reliance 5hp pump that was abandoned years ago. I know it has been there for at least 20yrs.



## handybr68 (12 mo ago)

How to establish the date of manufacture. I know it's in the serial number. The model is a JBL1409T. I also have the pump impeller and housing. I'm assuming it needs to be sand blasted and new seal but it's all here.We put power to it and it spins. Any suggestions? Guess on value?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Balfour?
Were did you find this pump?


----------



## handybr68 (12 mo ago)

New prop. owner.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Without a deep dive into the model #, what you have is valued at or a little above scrap rate. If it’s sat for the time you said, it’s likely going to need a seal, and the pump housing is likely worn also. If by some outside chance you found someone with that exact pump, it would be worth more as a spare parts donor. 
JMHO.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Well, since you didn’t give any information except HP, $3.00. Model number doesn’t help much.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You really think you can sell a 20 year old pump by doing a cosmetic job and be honest about it?

Anyway this is not the forum for that sort of thing.

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

